# Portugese Tumbler Breeding



## antiquemango (9 mo ago)

Hello, 
I have a pair of Portugese tumblers that would like to have chicks. I would also like this, but I don’t know if they’re good at raising and/or feeding chicks. Are they good parents and can they adequately feed their young? Thank you!


----------

